# Farewell John



## expansa1 (Jan 11, 2007)

A couple of days ago a friend of ours who was only 41 yrs old died after being stabbed by a man 5 days beforehand. John was a superkeen freshwater turtle keeper and was very passionate about his beloved pets. The guy who stabbed John was his friend who set fire to his house after he stabbed him even though he knew that there were lots of freshwater turtles living in tanks in the house. Both John and his murderer, Tom, had picked up turtles from me a couple of times recently. Just thought I'd mention it as John was such a nice person and a keen herper! 

Excerpt from news article:
Charges are likely to be upgraded against a man who is alleged to have stabbed a 41-year-old man in the chest after the victim died in hospital yesterday.

Tommy Vivian Metcalfe, 55, from Gidgegannup, is accused of stabbing John Kreppold in the early hours of Friday morning at the victim's Caponi Road propery in Barragup.

The victim staggered to an adjoining property, where he collapsed with a single stab wound to the chest.

Mr Kreppold was taken to Peel Health Campus and later transferred to Royal Perth Hospital.

He underwent surgery to the wound in his chest that morning but a spokesman for Royal Perth Hospital said at the time that the victim had lost a lot of blood.

It is also alleged Mr Metcalfe also set fire to the victim's home, causing $100,000 damage.

He was originally charged with grievous bodily harm and criminal damage by fire and will next appear in the Mandurah Magistrate's Court on January 19. 


Expansa1


----------



## paul4 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to here that mate.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 11, 2007)

Really sorry to hear of Johns death. It is so sad. Makes you wonder what drives people to do things like stabbing another


----------



## FAY (Jan 11, 2007)

That is just so awful! It must be very hard for the people who loved him.


----------



## reece89 (Jan 11, 2007)

very sad indeed


----------



## hornet (Jan 11, 2007)

that really sucks


----------



## wicked reptiles (Jan 11, 2007)

Im really sorry for you mate, and im sure everyone is sending their best wishes!


----------



## Mystery (Jan 11, 2007)

How sad - it is a strange world we live in. Sorry to hear.


----------



## Carney (Jan 11, 2007)

really sorry to that mate


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear that. Did any turtles make it?


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 11, 2007)

junglepython2 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Did any turtles make it?



Yes all the turtles that were large enough to be in a pond outside were fine! 
I still cannot understand what those turtles did to him to deserve something like that!
Regards,
Craig
ps Thanks everyone for your kind words!


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear it, hope he gets dealt with, whats happening with the remaining turtles? Are you going to take them? (Not that I want any of them, or am asking for a freebie)

cheers


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 11, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> Sorry to hear it, hope he gets dealt with, whats happening with the remaining turtles? Are you going to take them? (Not that I want any of them, or am asking for a freebie)
> 
> cheers




Johns mother wants to keep the turtles even though she knows nothing about looking after them. We'll offer any assistance that we can!

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## MrSpike (Jan 11, 2007)

Seem's like a fair thing to do.
cheers


----------



## dragons75 (Jan 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss mate


----------



## vs380kw (Jan 21, 2007)

*Turtles*

Sorry to hear about you mate, its a shame there is so many crazy people in this world that take such great people that do amazing things


----------



## mitchdiamond (Jan 21, 2007)

All the best to you and John's family at this difficult time.
We will all be thinking of you.


----------



## mrdestiny (Jan 21, 2007)

Sorry to hear it Craig, hope the turtles will continue to be cared for, as much as John cared for them.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Jan 21, 2007)

So sorry to hear that, hopefully the turtles get well looked after.

R.I.P John


----------



## hodges (Jan 21, 2007)

thats very sad


----------



## cheazy (Jan 21, 2007)

Geez thats terrible, sorry to hear. May i ask what the motivation or reason was behind the incident? horrible news, hope stuff gets better for his fam.
cheers


----------

